

How your favourite language screws up Unicode - peteretep
http://training.perl.com/OSCON2011/gbu/index.html?true

======
Udo
This is a collection of slides that are excruciating to read. It may well have
been an interesting (even funny) presentation, but it's horrible on its own. I
gave up midway through.

~~~
dguaraglia
Yep, apparently the author used a few Unicode characters of his own hoping
every single HTML renderer out there would support it. Not clever.

~~~
Udo
I thought it was by design, to illustrate what Unicode train wrecks look like
;-)

------
rhizome31
The page is not served with the correct encoding. How ironic.

------
mattdeboard
I don't get it, is this part of the joke?

